
Emma Thompson’s Letter to Skydance: Why I Can’t Work for John Lasseter - smacktoward
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment/la-et-mn-emma-thompson-john-lasseter-skydance-20190226-story.html
======
JohnJamesRambo
The questions she raised in the letter were so clear and good.

